# Elvenstar-Mod für SuM 1



## OldShatterhand (6. März 2006)

*Elvenstar-Mod für SuM 1*

Es gibt einen entzückenden Mod für alle Elbenfans wie mich, denen die Elben in Schlacht um Mittelerde zu kurz kamen. 
Mit diesem Mod erhaltet ihr ein komplett neues Volk (Lothlorien) sowie dazugehörige Einheiten und Helden (z.b. Haldir,Elrond und Galadriel).

Da ich die schwachen Mauern in SuM 2 ziemlich ätzend finde, dachte ich das ich mit diesem Mod sicher auch etwas Spaß haben kann, und wurde nicht enttäuscht. 

Auch die deutschen Sprecher überzeugen (man hat bei einigen Helden einfach Filmzitate bestimmter Personen verwendet, z.b. Richard Gere Zitate aus "Der erste Ritter")

jeder der interresse hat möge sich screenshots und beschreibungen unter folgender Website ansehen, auf der auch der download möglich ist:

http://elvenstar.de/EM2/index.php?module=screen&sccatid=0


----------



## memphis76 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Elvenstar-Mod für SuM 1*

Das wissen wird doch schon    kann auch alles hier oder auch hier nachgelesen werden ^^

_Edit:_ Ich werd mir auch den Elbenstern-Mod ziehen und HdR: SuM 2 erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt spielen.


----------



## Lessek (17. März 2006)

*AW: Elvenstar-Mod für SuM 1*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 06.03.2006 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt einen entzückenden Mod für alle Elbenfans wie mich, denen die Elben in Schlacht um Mittelerde zu kurz kamen.
> Mit diesem Mod erhaltet ihr ein komplett neues Volk (Lothlorien) sowie dazugehörige Einheiten und Helden (z.b. Haldir,Elrond und Galadriel).
> 
> Da ich die schwachen Mauern in SuM 2 ziemlich ätzend finde, dachte ich das ich mit diesem Mod sicher auch etwas Spaß haben kann, und wurde nicht enttäuscht.
> ...



Ich finde den Mod sollte man mal auf die Heft dvd packen anstat immer nur welche für cs und half-life.


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. März 2006)

*AW: Elvenstar-Mod für SuM 1*



			
				Lessek am 17.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> LouisLoiselle am 06.03.2006 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gute Idee    Hat hier eigentlich irgendwer nen Plan, welchen SuM-Patch man fuer Version 5.8 braucht?


----------



## butt3rkeks (17. März 2006)

*AW: Elvenstar-Mod für SuM 1*



			
				SuicideVampire am 17.03.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Lessek am 17.03.2006 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warscheinlich den Aktuellsten


----------

